# 2004 Jetta GLS 1.8T 17" Tire Pressure Concern



## cjkbme2w (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello:
I have the Jetta Sports Suspension with 17" wheels.
The tire inflation pressures listed on the inside front door 
doesn't make sense to me (as it is recommended that the 
front tires be inflated much lower than the rears). Here is 
the information from the sticker:
Tire and Loading Info:
Combined weight should never exceed 926 lb
Original Tire Size Cold Tire Inflation Pressure
225/45R17 91H Front = 33psi
Rear = 42psi

The front axle weight = 2,227lb (54% of total weight)
The rear axle weight = 1,918lb (46% of total weight)
Should I stick with VWs suggestions or adjust based on the weight
distribution??


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 2004 Jetta GLS 1.8T 17" Tire Pressure Concern (cjkbme2w)*

There are two values, one is for loaded car (which I think is yours) and the other one is when let's say with just you inside....... The info you gave "sounds" like for loaded car.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 2004 Jetta GLS 1.8T 17" Tire Pressure Concern (pyce)*

In 2004 they only give you the fully loaded numbers. You have to guess the other one now! Here's the sticker from a 2003 Jetta 1.8T - I would think the 2004 would be about the same.


----------



## cjkbme2w (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: 2004 Jetta GLS 1.8T 17" Tire Pressure Concern (dennisgli)*

Thanks for this information. I usually drive the car with just front passengers, so
I guess that I will have to extrapolate between the 2 sets of numbers. Talk about
confusing.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 2004 Jetta GLS 1.8T 17" Tire Pressure Concern (cjkbme2w)*

I've always assumed that "half load" was 2.5 people and their luggage. You just need to find a half person







- an eight year old will probably be about right.


----------



## cjkbme2w (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: 2004 Jetta GLS 1.8T 17" Tire Pressure Concern (dennisgli)*

I guess that our two dogs in the back will be just about perfect then
for the 2.5 people load.


----------

